# polleni spawn



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep reading how hard polleni are to spawn.
I've had mine for 2 months and have 2 spawns.
My favorite fish.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have only read the opposite, regardless congrats on the spawns.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

How about some details on what you have. Size fish, size tank, tankmates, what you feed, etc. Thanks.


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

Right now they are in a 40 gal. but will be moved into a 90 gal. as soon as I can
get it resealed. Female about 3" male about 4". No tank mates. Temp. 80 f. Ph 7.5 with gravel substrate. Feed Cichlid gold with freeze dried shrimp and blood worms.
This last batch were layed Dec. 23 hatched dec. 24 and were free swiming Dec. 28. Pretty
dang quick.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yup it always has amazed me how quickly fry graduate from eggs to free swimming. I think originally it has been difficult to spawn F1 polleni, but otherwise have proved quite prolific.


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

what I can't figure is why they're not more popular. I've seen them on the web and
always wanted one. These are the first I ever saw in my area. The males look
incredible when mature both have great personality. I know they get big but so do
alot of other popular fish.


----------



## phinex (Feb 4, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

a friend of mine has one in a tank on its own n is the most aggressive fish *** ever seen. im surprised it hasnt broken the glass yet by trying to attack ppl when they walk past. i had to have one. mine is only about 2 inches in my community tank. going to take him out when he starts to get aggressive its just in there to speed up its growth.everyone seems obssessed withe either sa/ca cichlids or the two majr african lake cichlids the polleni hardly gets a look in.
some pictures would be good.


----------

